# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Επιλογή θέσης φωλιάς στην ζευγαρώστρα. (καρδερίνες)

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η φωλιά ή οι φωλιές που τοποθετούμε στην ζευγαρώστρα είναι τυχαίες ?

Εχουν κάποια προτίμηση οι καρδερίνες όσο αναφορά τη θέση της φωλιάς ?

----------


## jk21

Απο τον Ανδρεα εχω ακουσει (το εχει αναφερει κατοπιν και εδω ) οτι εχει παρατηρησει πως  οι φωλιες στη φυση αν δεν ειναι στην ανατολικη πλευρα του δεντρου ,εχουν σιγουρα ορατοτητα προς αυτην .Το που και πως εντος κλουβιου θα το πουνε τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν.Απλα να πω οτι αυτο στη φυση ,εχει μαλλον  εξηγηση στο οτι σε μια εποχη που ο ηλιος ακομα δεν ειναι πολυ ψηλα ,η φωλια πρεπει να δεχεται θερμοτητα ,οσο γινεται περισσοτερη ωρα .Αυτη η θεση ειναι οταν κοιτα νοτιοανατολικα .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Απο διάφορες συζητήσεις με καρδερινάδες....πολύ πιθανή θεση για φωλιά...είναι στην πρόσοψη της ζευγαρώστρας.

----------


## mitsman

Μου εχουν πει η φωλια πρεπει να κοιταει οριζοντα..... εμενα περυσι απο 4 φωλιες που εβαλα διαλεξε την ανατολικη.....
Τις περισστερες που βλεπω ειναι στην μεσα γωνια του κλουβιου πανω πανω πανω!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν εννοεις οριζοντα ,εννοεις να εχουν θεα προς το ανοιγμα του  χωρου που βλεπει εξω προς ουρανο  ή να κοιτανε προς καποιο συγκεκριμενο σημειο του οριζοντα;

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δεν υπάρχουν θέσφατα όσον αφορά το ερωτημά σου Βασίλη. Δεν μπορείς να μπείς στο μυαλό της θηλυκιάς από πρίν, εκείνη θα σοιυ δείξει τον δρόμο. Θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με μια εσωτερική φωλιά όπου θα την τοποθετήσεις σχετικά ψηλά. Είτε τέρμα αριστερά, είτε τέρμα δεξιά. Προσοχή στην κάλυψη, θα φτιάξεις τέτοια όπου θα σκεπάζει την φωλιά από κάτω πρός τα πάνω.
Από εκεί και πέρα μακάρι να είσαι τυχερός και να μην πέσεις σε δύσκολη θηλυκιά, γιατί μπορεί να χρειαστεί να βάλεις και μιά και δύο ίσως και παραπάνω φωλιές. Δεν θέλω να σε τρομάξω απλώς θέλω να είσαι αρτια και πλήρως ενημερωμένος. Όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο δήλαδή, μιάς και όλοι ερασιτέχνες χομπιστες είμαστε.

----------


## mitsman

> οταν εννοεις οριζοντα ,εννοεις να εχουν θεα προς το ανοιγμα του  χωρου που βλεπει εξω προς ουρανο


αυτο.....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Προσοχή στην κάλυψη, θα φτιάξεις τέτοια όπου θα σκεπάζει την φωλιά από κάτω πρός τα πάνω.


Αυτο δεν κατάλαβα ρε Γιώργη

----------


## Lovecarduelis

κάτι τέτοιο Μπίλυ (το ανέβασε ο Μίτσμαν σε άλλο πόστ). ακόμα πιο "πυκνά" ντυμένη την φωλιά αν γίνεται....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Να νοιωθει ασφαλεια ,να νοιωθει οτι κρυβεται,να εχει 2-3 τροπους διαφυγης,να ειναι σε σημειο που να μπορει να τα ελεγχει ολα.
εικονικη πραγματικοτητα φυσης

----------


## mitsman

Το κενο στο "ντυσιμο" της φωλιας ειναι απαραιτητο για να μπορει να βλεπει η θηλυκια εξω τυχον "κινδυνο" που μπορεί να ερθει και να μπορει να ξεφυγει ετσι νιωθει ασφαλεια!!!!
Το πως θα καλυψεις την φωλια νομιζω ειναι υπεραναλυμενο εδω:  *Κάλυψη απόκρυψη φωλιάς ιθαγενών*εχεις απειρες επιλογες!

----------


## mitsman

> Να νοιωθει ασφαλεια ,να νοιωθει οτι κρυβεται,να εχει 2-3 τροπους διαφυγης,να ειναι σε σημειο που να μπορει να τα ελεγχει ολα.
> εικονικη πραγματικοτητα φυσης


Με προλαβε ο δασκαλος!

----------


## οδυσσέας

η επιλογή της θέσης της φωλιάς για καρδερίνες, εξαρτάτε από τον τύπο ζευγαρώστρας και το μέγεθος της. αν είναι σε εξωτερικό η εσωτερικό χώρο και το κυριότερο τι πούλια έχουμε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> η επιλογή της θέσης της φωλιάς για καρδερίνες, εξαρτάτε από τον τύπο ζευγαρώστρας και το μέγεθος της. αν είναι σε εξωτερικό η εσωτερικό χώρο και το κυριότερο τι πούλια έχουμε.


Εσυ τώρα....τι έκανες ?

Πέταξες μία κουβέντα....και την έκανες με ελαφρα πηδηματάκια ?

Για πάμε στο παρασύνθημα...κυρ Κώστα

----------


## jk21

για πες μας λιγο πιο αναλυτικα βρε Κωστη ,για οσο αφορα τις καρδερινες που ανοιξε θεμα ο Βασιλης

----------


## οδυσσέας

την απαντηση την ξερει μονο ο εκτροφεας, που εχει τα πουλια που θα παρουμε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> την απαντηση την ξερει μονο ο εκτροφεας, που εχει τα πουλια που θα παρουμε.


Και αν τα πουλάκια δεν τα έχουμε πάρει απο τον ίδιο άνθρωπο ....τι γινεται ?

Λέω εγω τώρα....

----------


## οδυσσέας

τοτε ρωταμε και τους δυο εκτροφεις και κυριοτερα αυτον που ειχε την θηλυκια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τοτε ρωταμε και τους δυο εκτροφεις και κυριοτερα αυτον που ειχε την θηλυκια.


Ωραία...

Και αν δεν σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο ....τι κάνω ?

Με το τσιγκέλι στα βγάζω..............την τύχη μου μέσα

----------


## οδυσσέας

τοτε κακως εκανες και πηρες πουλι απο τετοιον εκτροφεα.

----------


## mitsman

Τι τον ρωταμε???? γρηγορα γιατι χρεωνομαι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τοτε κακως εκανες και πηρες πουλι απο τετοιον εκτροφεα.


πφπφπφπφ

Σιγα-σιγα.

Και που να ξέρει ρε Κωστή ο άνθρωπος την συμπεριφορα του πουλιού....σαν μάνα...ας πουμε...ή σαν πατερας αντιστοιχα απο την στιγμη που δεν τα εχει δει σε αναπαραγωγη τα πουλια ?

ε ?

----------


## adreas

> την απαντηση την ξερει μονο ο εκτροφεας, που εχει τα πουλια που θα παρουμε.


Κανένας  δεν  την ξέρει…….. τη  μια χρονιά  βγάζει 5άδες  και την  άλλη δεν  ταΐζει  για αυτό  πρέπει  να είσαι  από  πάνω  τους να μην κοιμάσαι  καθόλου  και να  μην  έχεις  το νου  σου  στη δουλειά!!!

----------


## vag21

θα τον απογοητευσετε τον ανθρωπο και θα τα παρατησει πριν καν αρχισει.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> να μην κοιμάσαι  καθόλου  και να  μην  έχεις  το νου  σου  στη δουλειά!!!


Πάντως όσο αναφορά την δουλειά....την δεδομένη περίοδο βοηθάει παρα πολύ...

Δεν δουλευει κανείς

 :Sign0006:

----------


## tasos-mo

Η δικη μου τακτικη σε αυτο το θεμα αν και δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια ειναι η εξης..επειδη παρατηρω τα πουλια οσο περισσοτερο μπορω ακομα και τα βραδια...παρατηρησα οτι τα πουλια εχουν συγκεκριμενα σημεια που κουρνιαζουν..οποτε η μια απο τις τρεις φωλιες θα μπει εκει που κουρνιαζει το θηλυκο(γιατι προφανως κουρνιαζει σε σημειο που νιωθει ασφαλεια και εχει ορατοτητα) και τις υπολοιπες δυο τις μοιραζω μεσα στην κλουβα σε αντιστοιχα σημεια.αν και δεν ειναι κανονας αλλα περσι σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα με μια μονο φωλια στο σημειο κουρνιασματος της θηλυκιας... και φωλια εχτισε και πεντε αυγα εκανε και τα επαιρνα βαζοντας πλαστικα γιατι δεν ηξερα τον αρσενικο..οποτε και φετος το ιδιο θα κανω..καλη επιτυχεια σε ολους

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Η δικη μου τακτικη σε αυτο το θεμα αν και δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια ειναι η εξης..επειδη παρατηρω τα πουλια οσο περισσοτερο μπορω ακομα και τα βραδια...παρατηρησα οτι τα πουλια εχουν συγκεκριμενα σημεια που κουρνιαζουν..οποτε η μια απο τις τρεις φωλιες θα μπει εκει που κουρνιαζει το θηλυκο(γιατι προφανως κουρνιαζει σε σημειο που νιωθει ασφαλεια και εχει ορατοτητα) και τις υπολοιπες δυο τις μοιραζω μεσα στην κλουβα σε αντιστοιχα σημεια.αν και δεν ειναι κανονας αλλα περσι σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα με μια μονο φωλια στο σημειο κουρνιασματος της θηλυκιας... και φωλια εχτισε και πεντε αυγα εκανε και τα επαιρνα βαζοντας πλαστικα γιατι δεν ηξερα τον αρσενικο..οποτε και φετος το ιδιο θα κανω..καλη επιτυχεια σε ολους


Εσύ φίλε Τάσο......να γραφεις περισότερο.

Μου κάνεις.

----------


## vag21

ο τασαρος ειναι το καλυτερο παιδι.

----------


## tasos-mo

Αν και χαλασαμε το νημα...αλλα ευχαριστω (αυτα αστα για μεταξυ μας Βαγγο,αφου ξερεις κοκκινιζω ευκολα)με pm

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Βασιλη  η καθε καρδερινα εχει και τον δικο της χαρακτηρα ,αλλοτε προβλεψιμο και αλλοτε απροβλεπτο,η και τα δυο μαζι (τριπλη τις παιζεις και το χανεις)
ο εκτροφεας που τις πηρες θα σου πει τι συμπεριφορα ειχαν μεχρι τωρα,αυτο μαλλον εννοει ο Κωστας
το πως θα συμπεριφερθουν απο τωρα και στο εξης ,ειναι δικη σου δουλεια να μαθεις και να καταγραψεις,για να εχεις καλη συνεχεια σε ολα,οπως σου λεει και ο Ανδρεας
και σιγουρα εννοουν για το καθε πουλι χωριστα.
Αυτη ειναι η ομορφια συναμα και η δυσκολια που προσφερουν οι καρδερινες,και δεν μπορεις να τα απολαυσης χωρις να δεθεις μαζι τους (κανονας 2)

----------


## geam

Βασίλη να σου πω και την δική μου εμπειρία....
το μπαλκόνι που έχω τα πουλια είναι Βορειοανατολικό...ο JK to εχει δει...
όλα τα ζευγάρια, όλες τις φορές είχαν επιλέξει για να φτιάξουν φωλιά, την πλάτη της κλούβας, στο αριστερό πανω σημείο (ανατολικό)  
δεν ξερω αν είναι τυχαίο, αλλά μετα το μηνυμα του Αντρέα, σκέφτομαι πως  μαλλον δεν είναι...

----------


## Gardelius

*Ρε φιλαρακι,...τι μας κανεις πρωι πρωι...!!!! Τι φωτο ειναι αυτες!!! Και μετα ο Βασιλακης ρωταει για την φωλια,...αααχχχ αμα ειναι και το "εχεις" σου κανει φωλια και μεσα στη ποτιστρα!!!!!!!!!!!!! *  :Character0005:

----------


## geam

ερχεται και η σειρα σου Λιακο....

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη οπως καταλαβες μεχρι τωρα, αν δεν μας πεις σιγκεκριμενα πραγματα για τα πουλια σου, τον χωρο εκτροφης και τις διαστασεις απο τις κλουβες, οι απαντησεις θα ειναι γενικες και για να κανουμε κουβεντα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πολύ συντομα......Κωστή.

----------


## jk21

αυτη την επελεξαν μονα τους  ...

----------

